# Joseph (Joe) Maurice Murphy 'Spud'



## Looking 4 Spud (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm looking for information on my grandfather Joe Murphy from Birtley, Tyne and Wear. Born 11.10.1916 (Died 1989)

My grandfather sailed in the Arctic Convoys and I am trying to source a list of the ships he was on, if/when I have further info I will add. 
I have heard he may have been on HMS Kent and HMS Sheffield but these are vague recollections from relatives.

It would be great if anyone could offer any advice or search suggestions - they would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Tim


----------

